# Problema con SATA, como todos!!

## azappia

Que tal, me baje el CD de instalacion de Gentoo http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/releases/x86/2006.1/livecd/livecd-i686-installer-2006.1.iso. Mi compu es una P4 3.0HT, tengo un disco de 250Gb SATA2 y no me lo reconoce, cuando butea el CD, me pide un kernel de 3 disponibles, pongo gentoo y comienza a cargar....

pero llega un momento que me dice que no encuentra un disco donde bootear.... es decir no ve el disco SATA, es como si no estubiese. Un amigo me dijo que le ponga cuando me pide el kernel, gentoo-noapic pero me dice que no existe la imagen de kernel que le pido.

Lei mucho en internet, y se que los sata los ve como scsi y demas, pero de todas maneras no se como tengo que hacer para que las cosas anden.

Lo probe en el laburo al CD (solo el booteo), la maquina tiene disco IDE y anda todo bien, no lo instale pero aranco todo, arranco el sistema de ventanas y demas.....

espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, no se si este foro me avisa cuando respondieron a mi pregunta pero si no pueden hacerlo a zappia_andres@hotmail.com

Les agradezco mucho, soy nuevo en linux, cuesta pero me gusta mucho, quiero aprender  :Razz: 

Gracias de antemano

----------

## nandelbosc

Tienes un error:

```
gentoo noapic
```

también puedes probar de añadir soporte para scsi (es posible?):

```
gentoo noapic doscsi
```

----------

## azappia

No puedo creer la velocidad de respuesta!!!!!!! gracias!!!!!

Ojala sea eso, es decir que cada parametro se separa con un espacio verdad?

es decir deberia poner

gentoo noapic doscsi

y supuestamente deberia levantar el disco SATA2?

muchisimas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## nandelbosc

Asi es   :Wink: 

----------

## azappia

que funcion cumple 'noapic' el doscsi se que agrega spoporte para dispositivos scsi, y los sata los toma como tales, pero noapic no se..... al igual que acpi no se que es

----------

## nandelbosc

Si quieres que te diga la verdad, hace tiempo que no booteo un cd de gentoo y la memoria me falla, pero tu compañero no se referirá a ACPI en vez de APIC?

APIC no se que es.

ACPI:

```
# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support
```

----------

## azappia

Despues de haber probado todas las variantes de lo que me explicaron (gentoo noapic doscsi, gentoo noacpi doscsi, .....) hace el mismo error, no pasa nada!!! yo pienso que no reconoce el chipset y es por eso que no puede ver el hardware con claridad. Tengo un mother Intel DG965SS, por ahi alguien me puede dar una mano, yo ya n se que hacer.....

De todas maneras supongo que lo unico que queda hacer es seguir probando de que cargue modulos adicionales, uno de ellos seria el soporte de el chipset de mi mother creo....

Ojala puedan ayudarme, gracias por todo

----------

## azappia

acabo de probar en la maquina del laburo con mi rigido SATA, y el gentoo arranco perfecto, no lo instale pero arranco todo todo, sin pasarle ningun parametro raro al kernel.... eso hace mas factible la idea de que gentoo tiene problemas con mi chipset intel 965 y no con el disco....

espero alguien pueda ayudarme

----------

## gringo

has probao con cargar el driver de la controladora sata de tu placa ?

Por cierto, apic != acpi y doscsi que yo sepa carga módulos scsi, no tiene nada que ver con sata.

saluetes

----------

## azappia

 *gringo wrote:*   

> has probao con cargar el driver de la controladora sata de tu placa ?
> 
> Por cierto, apic != acpi y doscsi que yo sepa carga módulos scsi, no tiene nada que ver con sata.
> 
> saluetes

 

Los discos sata linux los ve como scsi, apic en el manual de gentoo dice que lo desactives si tenes problemas con los sata, apic no es acpi es verdad...........

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Los discos sata linux los ve como scsi

 

no me digas ... te vuelvo a repetir la pregunta : que pasa si cargas el driver sata ( sata_marvell imagino ) de la controladora de tu placa ?

saluetes

----------

## azappia

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Los discos sata linux los ve como scsi 
> 
> no me digas ... te vuelvo a repetir la pregunta : que pasa si cargas el driver sata ( sata_marvell imagino ) de la controladora de tu placa ?
> 
> saluetes

 

eso tendria que hacer, cargar los driver del chipset DG965, pero no se hacerlo, si vos sabes por favor decime jajaj me volvio loco

----------

## gringo

el diagrama de tu placa muestra que el chipset es un ich8 ( no un marvell como creía ...), asi que con ejecutar algo como modprobe sata_ahci deberían verse los discos sata. Esto depende la configuración de la bios, si tienes los sata como ides, entonces me parece que tendrás que esperar al próximo kernel para tener todo el soporte.

Aqui está la experiencia de un tipo que instaló fedora con una placa similar.

http://www.blindedbytech.com/2006/11/10/how-to-install-fedora-core-6-on-intel-dg965ss-motherboard/

y aqui hablan de chipset tb -> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=debian-user&m=116534557907533&w=2

saluetes

----------

## azappia

O sea que cuando me pide el kernel con el que quiero bootear en vez de poner 'gentoo' que es el kernel por default pongo 'gentoo modprobe sata_ahci' y deberia tomarme el disco? como sabes que es un ich8 que significa eso? mil gracias por la ayuda, muy amable por su tiempo

----------

## gringo

cuando te haya arrancado el live-cd simplemente ejecuta eso en la consola. Luego mira en los logs ( var/log/messages p.ej.) o con un dmesg que mensajes aparecen. Recuerda que parece que tienes que tener habilitado AHCI en la bios, el soporte para discos pata está en camino aún.

saluetes

----------

## azappia

hoy lo pruebo y mañana te cuento  :Smile:  ojala me salga bien

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Quizás te sirva el dato, me pasaba lo mismo y me tomó toda la tarde solucionarlo.

En mi caso el chipset problemático era el VIA8237 / 8251 y no hubo poder de dios ni parche al kernel que lo hiciera funcionar.

Por mas que intenté, ningun Live CD me levantaba el disco rígido sata.

Puse un disco IDE común y silvestre e hice la instalación a mano, chroot de por medio, booteando un gentoo minimal, el CD de 45Mb, sobre este disco...

Una vez terminado, me quedó un gentoo pelado, que todavía no tiene ni X ni nada con el kernel 2.6.18-r4 (que tampoco veía mi disco sata, pero si veía la controladora... un avance)...

Después en el make.conf:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

y un 

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

Lo cual me instaló el kernel 2.6.19-rc2 el cual si tiene soporte para la dichosa controladora SATA 

Ahora entoy en el proceso de mover toda la instalación desde el IDE al SATA.

Muchas vueltas pero se solucionó.

Saludos!

*EDIT* FUNCIONOOOO!!! mi pc bootea desde el SATA!!

----------

## azappia

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Quizás te sirva el dato, me pasaba lo mismo y me tomó toda la tarde solucionarlo.
> 
> En mi caso el chipset problemático era el VIA8237 / 8251 y no hubo poder de dios ni parche al kernel que lo hiciera funcionar.
> 
> Por mas que intenté, ningun Live CD me levantaba el disco rígido sata.
> ...

 

Muchisimas gracias por compartir tu experiencia con el foro, te comento que intente hacer algo asi, pero como el problema no es con el disco SATA sino con el chipset no funciona tampoco para los discos IDE, aunque me queda la duda de porque la lectora de cd si funciona...... pero en fin. La cosa es que le puse un disco IDE y me tiraba el mismo error 'no encuentro dispositivo booteable...' a mi me rompe mucho las pelotas pero no puedo hacer nada, probe con lo de modprobe sata_ahci y tampoco...... no se que voy a hacer, ademas lo del sata no es algo que salio ayer no entiendo porque no tiene soporte.......

EN fin, seguire luchando.... ya va a salir

----------

## 0kupa

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

Esto hay que evitar hacerlo, si queréis un kernel o programa de la rama "inestable" añadirlo a package.keywords, sinó haréis que os instale todos los ramales de software en pruebas:

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86
```

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

Con el use symlink lo que hace es que, cada vez que instalas un kernel, te crea automáticamente el enlace simbólico a /usr/src/linux. Una forma de elegir un kernel instalado, es haciendo:

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

  [2]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

  [3]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

  [4]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r4

  [5]   linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1

# eselect kernel set 5
```

Y ya con genekernel o manualmente os compilará con el kernel elegido.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 
> 
> Esto hay que evitar hacerlo, si queréis un kernel o programa de la rama "inestable" añadirlo a package.keywords, sinó haréis que os instale todos los ramales de software en pruebas:

 

Bueno, es verdad, es verdad... Se me olvidó decir que al terminar, siempre comento la linea, me resulta mas práctico.

----------

## azappia

Luego de agotar todas las formas posibles de instalar mi gentoo.... lei en otro foro, que aun, el DG965 es muy nuevo, y no se han escrito los drivers para el, solo esta disponible en los kernel 2.6.18 para arriba.......

asi que tendre que esperar hasta que gentoo lo ubique en sus distros, ya s eque uno lo puede hacer a mano, pero no tengo ni idea de como es.....

Muchas gracias por su colaboracion.-

----------

